# Tangle teezer brush .



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I wonder has anyone tried the tangle teezer hair brush .
I bought mine today and found they work great on dogs hair too ,
very little hair breakage ,and you would'nt beleive how soft the malts 
hair now feels ..
Note these brushes were designed for kids and grown ups with unruley
hair ..more info on www.tangleteezer.com


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

nice going to look into it for my son , he has long wavey hair .. and heck if it works on dolce thats a good thing .. i have a sallys im going to check it out


----------

